# TH Carrera Automatic- Stopped working



## LGOD (May 22, 2009)

I bought a brand new Tag Heuer Carerra Automatic 6 months ago and i have worn it for day a week ever since. After a few days of not wearing it, the watch stops but as soon as I put it back on it starts again.

However, i put the watch on and wore it for 6 hours continuously, aswell as winding it, and the second hand still hasn't started again, nor does the stopwatch work.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

It appears your power reserve is depleted.

Wind it manually 40-50 turns to give it a full power reserve. Just wearing it without first giving it alot of winds will not keep it powered for very long.

Some movement take 5 or more turns just to get the movement restarted. It will not overwind so dont worry about overdoing it.


----------



## LGOD (May 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot Wisconsin for your response.

As this is my first Tag I could do with some more basic assistance. How exactly should I wind it? Which way? Pressed in or out and for how long?

Thanks


----------



## gg4411 (May 15, 2008)

I don't think the crown is screw-down, so while the crown is completely pushed in, wind it away from you (clockwise) for 40 - 50 turns.


----------



## LGOD (May 22, 2009)

Thanks.

I have done that but it still isn't working, should it start working straight away?

Any more suggestions?


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

You should be able to hear it if you put to your ear as you wind it. Most automatics need have the crown pulled out to the first position and wind from there (check your manual). It should make a constant winding noise with each twist. Hope that helps. If nothing else you should be able to hold it by the bracelet and shake it back an forth to see if it will work at all. This will not build up your power reserve, but will let you know at least it is not broken.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

The Carrera crown stays in when winding (close to the case, not pulled out). It will take 5-10 turns before the seconds hand will start moving but give it 40-50 to be sure.

If it doesn't move then it may need service.


----------

